# TGM - Theta Gold Mines



## System (25 February 2011)

Meridien Resources Limited (MRJ) was established as an investment holding company with a predominant focus on investment in the securities of publicly listed "small cap" mining and resources companies with a market capitalisation of between A$5million and A$50million.  

At the time of listing the Company acquired its primary tenement, the Lucky Draw tailings dam situated at Burraga, approximately 3 hours west of Sydney. The Company also acquired the freehold title in respect of the land covered by the Lucky Draw tailings dam. Recent drilling and geological assessment has determined a JORC compliant gold resource if 21,400 ounces of gold containing a measured resource of 17,900 ounces of gold. 

http://www.meridienresources.com.au


----------



## desjosie (16 May 2011)

*Re: MRJ - Meridien Resources*

Has anyone have any thoughts on this stock..


----------



## springhill (12 July 2012)

*Re: MRJ - Meridien Resources*

*EXECUTION OF SHARE SALE AGREEMENT AND US$10M CAPITAL RAISING INTO STONEWALL MINING PROPRIETARY LIMITED*

● Share Sale Agreement Finalized And Executed
● Proposed Acquisition Of Stonewall Mining Proprietary Limited Advancing Toward Shareholders Approval In August 2012
● Subscription Agreement For US$10 million Investment By Khan International Limited Into Stonewall Mining Proprietary Limited Finalized And Executed
● Investor Marketing To Commence In July 2012

*Some info on what Stonewall is targeting.  (Target is conceptual)*
● Significant Existing Mineral Resource Of 2.794 Moz
  o Measured and indicated 0.700 Moz
  o Inferred 2.094 Moz
● Significant Short Term Exploration Target of Up To An Additional 3.08 Moz
  o Resource expansion achievable over 12 – 18 month period
  o Drilling Program to commence in 2H 2012
  o Drilling Program budget of US$6.4m2 (ZAR 50.9m) delivering Stonewall potentially one of the lowest unit    discovery costs of US$2.1 per resource ounce
● Significant Existing Infrastructure and Access to Skilled Labour
● Significant Mining Up-Side Potential Including Numerous Near Term Mining Opportunities
● Legal Tenures In Various Stages Of Completion
  o Full suite of approved new order prospecting rights
  o 4 New order mining rights
  o 3 New order mining rights in final stages


One of the very few spec charts to be showing an upward trend over the past 6 month period.


----------



## springhill (13 July 2012)

*Re: MRJ - Meridien Resources*

*Granting of Hermansburg Mining Right to TGME*

● TGME is granted mining right for Hermansburg farm 
● Opportunity to combine Hermansburg operations with Vaalhoek project 
● Total of 6 granted prospecting rights and 5 granted mining rights.
 Stonewall Mining is pleased to announce that the Department of Mineral Resources in South Africa has granted Transvaal Gold Mining Estates (“TGME”) a mining right for the Hermansburg farm. TGME is a subsidiary of Stonewall Mining and has now been granted a total of 6 prospecting rights and 5 mining rights.


----------



## springhill (19 July 2012)

*Re: MRJ - Meridien Resources*

*US$10 MILLION SUBSCRIPTION COMPLETED*

Meridien Resources Limited (Meridien) announced on 6 July 2012 that Khan International Limited (Khan) had entered into a Subscription Agreement with Stonewall Mining Proprietary Limited (Stonewall) to invest a further US$10 million into Stonewall through a Private Placement.

Meridien is pleased to announce that the subscription has been completed which will represent consideration shares to be issued by Meridien to Khan of 50 million. On a look through basis for Meridien, this implies an issue price of A$0.194 per share, which equates to a 14% premium to Meridien’s last traded price of A$0.17 per share.

The investment by Khan allows Stonewall access to capital to advance operations in South Africa and build value for stakeholders.

Commenting on the completion of the US$10 million subscription, Nathan Taylor, Chairman of Meridien said, “The investment by Khan is a major achievement given the current market conditions and is a clear endorsement by our Chinese Partner of the Stonewall business model, strategy and team. We look forward to closing the acquisition of Stonewall over the coming weeks.”


----------



## springhill (24 July 2012)

*Re: MRJ - Meridien Resources*

MRJ have an investor presentation out
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120724/pdf/427kdqyx64rqd2.pdf

The key point from this,
 Targeting up to an additional 3.07m oz by 2013
 Targeting upgrade of 600,000oz inferred to Measured & Indicated by 2013


----------



## piggybank (28 January 2014)

Stonewall Resources Limited (ASX: SWJ) is a gold mining company making the transition from explorer to producer. Stonewall holds, in its subsidiary Stonewall Mining, a range of prospective gold assets, most of which are located in the world renowned South African gold mining regions. These South African assets, which include several surface and near surface gold mineralisations.....

More of the article can be found here:- http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=SWJ&E=ASX&N=775797


----------



## System (19 December 2018)

On December 19th, 2018, Stonewall Resources Limited (SWJ) changed its name and ASX code to Theta Gold Mines Limited (TGM).


----------

